# Ags versus Water



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm having problems with tire slippage on my Craftsman GT 6000 when pulling an 80 lb manure drag uphill. Should I look at putting some Ag tires on or should I just fill my current tires with water?


----------



## harbin (Dec 9, 2012)

For grass cutting and general use in my GT6000, I run ballast in my All-Trails and have very little slippage (only when it's too wet). For snow removal I was using OTR tracmasters, again with ballast. The turf tires I found to be useless and got rid of them- I did more damage to my lawn when they spun than the All-Trails ever do. Sounds like both would help you- more aggressive tread and ballast. I have the OTR Tracmasters for sale- if you are interested PM me. They are 24x12-12.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd vote for doing both.

Put on a pair of loaded Ags, except instead of water, have them filled with Rim Guard.

It's 11 Lbs./Gal vs. 8 Lbs./Gal for water. That extra 3 Lbs. makes a huge difference.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I liked the ags I use to have but I mow alot of grass, and they where beating me to death but the raction was very good with them. Carlisle super lugs is what they where, and now I am back to spinning the old turf savers but its a smoother ride.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 'traditional' Ags on a couple of my tractors, and ATV tires on a couple of others, and I haven't noticed any difference in ride as compared to turfs.

What air pressure are you running? If it's too high I could see where it would make for a hard ride.

The other option would be HDAP tires, one of the 'knobby' style ATV tires if you can find them in the size that your tractor uses.

Here are the ATV tires that I have on a Large Frame Bolens. They are 26-11-12 CST ANCLA tires and filled with Rim Guard. I have 26-12-12s, also filled with Rim Guard on another large frame, and they ride nice as well.


----------



## harbin (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm with Oldbuzzard- I didn't notice much (if any) difference in ride quality and my Carlisle All-trails are filled with RimGuard as well sitting around 10 psi. Maybe the tires you tried had an extremely stiff sidewall?


----------

